# Myrtel Beach State Park Pier?



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

How is the fishing there?


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Pier*

I never found that pier any good for fishing
better fishing in the surf or another Pier like
Garden City.......


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I want to take my 7 year old nephew and paying $18 is just too much for us for just a couple hours.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

we tried surf fishing for about an hour today at 330pm it was freezing our toes were numb lol


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I give the MBSP Pier a thumbs down for catching fish...and couldn't recommed elsewhere:fishing:


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

how about bridges or other places I could take my nephew to? i know he will get bored a after a couple of hours on a pier if we dont catch anything.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

I would let him fish off Garden City Pier and just pay for him, he have fun 
there and will catch a fish...


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Bridges*

depends on the tides if you do a semi high tide
the bridge going into Garden city off Atlantic Ave has a nice area
with a wooden walkway and deck to fish from for free ...
Park in Sara J's lot and walk across the road .......:beer:


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks all! well we went to sec ave and they are so nice. didnt charge me for my nephew and they honor my local status. even gave me a bunch of mullet for free.  nephew caught a small whiting but that was it. But i found me a fishing partner! That kid stayed on the pier with me for seven hours today!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

just as an explanation....we own a home on MB but because we also live in NC we can not get a local ID here. We pay much more tax on the place in MB because its a secondary residence. We actually are living here in MB full time now but have not made the switch for driving licenses yet. second ave will accept utility bill in our name along with any license to prove you own the home. 14th ave pier will not.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Cool, a hardcore fishing kid. Thanks for taking him. 
I do not know his size, age or fishing ability, but. If he is physically capable of the walk and doing battle with the big rocks, the jetty at Huntington Beach SP offers some good options at a lower price. I did not fish the jetty when I was there a few weeks ago, but I wished that I had enough time to. 

ETF


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

went for a ride down to GC and found the bridge Beady was talking about aND the little park with a pier and grills off of Elisabeth and Pine. Know where Im going to try crabbing in the summer!


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Bridge*



surfmom said:


> went for a ride down to GC and found the bridge Beady was talking about aND the little park with a pier and grills off of Elisabeth and Pine. Know where Im going to try crabbing in the summer!


Glad you found it and many many people crab that area as well as we see shrimp caught 
in nets there too......


Dwight:beer:


----------

